# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Những loại trà sa sút cân mà bạn không nên bỏ qua

## storeviettel

Những loại trà giảm cân mà bạn chớ nên bỏ lỡ
ngoài các biện pháp như: tập thể dục, cải thiện khẩu phần ăn uống mỗi ngày, áp dụng công nghệ cao để vứt bỏ mỡ thừa thì giảm thăng bằng trà cũng là một trong những giải pháp khá hay và được yêu thích từ xưa đến nay. các loại trà từ tự nhiên không chỉ là cách giảm cân hữu hiệu, cho vóc dáng thon gọn, đẹp như nguyện mà còn khá an toàn cho sức khỏe của con người. do đó, nếu bạn cũng là đối tượng đang phát hiện cách sa sút cân hiệu quả thì đừng bỏ lỡ phương pháp này nhé.

trà xanh - trà giảm cân được ưa thích nhất
nếu là người để tâm tới vấn đề làm đẹp thì hẳn bạn cũng biết khá không ít ứng dụng của trà xanh đối với làn da rồi nhỉ. ngoài năng lực chống lão hóa, bổ sung sức đề kháng cho da.thì trà xanh còn được biết tới là 1 loại thực phẩm sa sút mỡ rất đặc biệt.



trong trà xanh có chứa thành phần polyphenon là hoạt chất có công năng kích thích hệ tiêu hóa, làm cho giai đoạn hành động của hệ tiêu hóa được diễn ra tự tin hơn, nhờ đó mà sa sút được lượng chất béo hấp thu vào thân thể chưa hết cũng chuyển hoán lượng mỡ thừa trong thân thể thành dạng năng lượng thích hợp cung cấp cho các hành động khác; trà xanh còn có khả năng thanh nhiệt, giải độc rất có ích.

Để sa sút cân với trà xanh thì bạn chỉ cần rửa sạch lá trà tươi, mang đi vò nát và nấu sôi với nước (không nên đun sôi tới 1000C và ngâm trà quá lâu) là được. Dùng nước trà đã nấu này hàng ngày, có thể kết hợp thêm với chanh sẽ giúp đánh bay lượng mỡ thừa tích trữ nội bộ, không chỉ có tại bụng mà còn tại những vùng khác trên cơ thể như: ngô tay, bắp chân.Hiệu quả sa sút cân tuyệt nhất bằng trà xanh là bạn nên dung vào buổi sáng khi mới gọi dậy hoặc sau khi ăn sáng 30 phút bởi khoảng thời gian này là lúc thân thể hấp thu tuyệt nhất các tinh chất có trong trà.

trà bưởi - sa sút cân độc lạ nhưng lại cho hữu hiệu cao
Bưởi là loại trái cây có tác dụng giảm cân rất hiệu quả bởi nó có chứa một hàm lượng vitamin C và insulin rất cao. Các hợp chất này có khả năng đốt cháy mỡ thừa nhanh gọn, đặc biệt là mỡ ở vùng bụng; giảm thăng bằng trà bưởi là biện pháp hiện được vô số chị em áp dụng cho mình hiện nay.



Để là trà bưởi giảm cân, bạn cần thực hiện là:

sửa soạn đầy đủ các nguyên liệu là tép bưởi, vỏ bưởi, mật ong và đường phèn
ngâm vỏ bưởi với nước muối trong 1 giờ rồi tiếp tục ngâm với nước sôi trong 10 phút để khai trừ vị đắng của nó
Cho vỏ bưởi, tép bưởi, đường phèn và một vài nước vào nồi, mang đi đun sôi cho đến lúc nào nước chuyển sang màu vàng thì tắt bếp
Để trà nguội, cho ra ly, thêm đôi chút mật ong và giúp tăng lên mùi vị của trà
Uống trà bưởi hàng ngày sẽ giúp loại trừ mỡ thừa nhanh chóng, vóc dáng phát triển thành thon gọn hơn làn da cũng thêm phần năng động
bạn nên chế biến trà bưởi đủ dùng trong một tuần và bảo quản trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh, hàng ngày sẽ hòa với một số nước ấm để uống như thế sẽ giúp bạn dành dụm được thời kì nhiều hơn khi vận dụng giải pháp giảm cân độc lạ này.

ngoài 2 giải pháp giảm cân bằng trà trên thì còn có rất nhiều loại trà cũng có tác dụng giảm cân hiệu quả như: trà sen, trà ô long, trà đen.Tuy nhiên, dù là sử dụng loại trà nào để giảm cân đi nữa thì điều cần nhất đó là bạn buộc phải kiên trì thực thi, như thế mới có được hiệu quả như mong đợi. tuy nhiên, hài hòa với chế độ ẩm thực, an dưỡng, tập tành kỹ thuật sẽ giúp cho hữu hiệu giảm cân thần tốc hơn. hi vọng biết được trên sẽ giúp ích cho bạn trong công cuộc sa sút cân lấy lại vóc dáng thon gọn cho mình.


Xem thêm: trà giảm cân vy & tea

----------

